# Tell Steven Hunter to stop grabbing jerseys.



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Steven Hunter's entire defensive strategy is to just grab every jersey he can get his hands on. Pretty sad for a seven footer.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

HMMM...Didn't notice that. I'll have to watch more closely next game.


----------



## Bobot (Mar 28, 2005)

I know he did it once in the game because the announcers were doing a replay and you could cleary see hunter grab a houston player's jersey and pull him. I doubt he did it more then that one time though but i could be wrong.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Bobot said:


> I know he did it once in the game because the announcers were doing a replay and you could cleary see hunter grab a houston player's jersey and pull him. I doubt he did it more then that one time though but i could be wrong.


Yep, it was Yao Mings jersey but I didn't see any repeated violations. However the Huston announcers talked about how Suns playing illegal defence :whoknows:.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> Yep, it was Yao Mings jersey but I didn't see any repeated violations. However the Huston announcers talked about how Suns playing illegal defence :whoknows:.


They didn't want to admit that they only scored 78 against the Suns so they make up excuses.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I did not see the infraction(s) that you are whining about, but that is what it sounds like - whining. From the looks of the boxscore, Houston was not beat by Hunter grabbing a few jerseys. If that is all it takes, other teams ought to take notice.

G-Force


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

How could Houston just score 78 against a team that doesnt play any physical defense. I know Suns play defense on the passing lanes primarily, but Im surprise Houston couldnt get anyone to shoot well this game.

Marion stepped it up another notch, he should be getting as much MVP consideration as Amare at this point in my opinion.... he's playing elite right now.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

1 Penny said:


> How could Houston just score 78 against a team that doesnt play any physical defense. I know Suns play defense on the passing lanes primarily, but Im surprise Houston couldnt get anyone to shoot well this game.
> 
> Marion stepped it up another notch, he should be getting as much MVP consideration as Amare at this point in my opinion.... he's playing elite right now.


Marion has been crashing the boards in a huge way lately. He has been absolutely amazing at cleaning the glass - might have to start calling him Windex.

G-Force


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Hunter did this in college too but we never complained because unless the ref says something it doesn't matter. Whatever works on defense is fine by me.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

kamego said:


> Hunter did this in college too but we never complained because unless the ref says something it doesn't matter. Whatever works on defense is fine by me.


I agree :yes:


----------



## Darvin Ham (Apr 5, 2005)

This is basketball not ballet.
What to do 
Give them a flowers or treat opp. reb. with beer :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

he has this other annoying habit of cracking people in the mug with his off hand when they try to block one of his shots. if he wants to be a tough guy thats fine there are plenty of others around the legue that will take him up on that.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

rainman said:


> he has this other annoying habit of cracking people in the mug with his off hand when they try to block one of his shots. if he wants to be a tough guy thats fine there are plenty of others around the legue that will take him up on that.


Actually, I've always thought Hunter was a bit passive compared to most big men. 

In any case, if pushing off with the off hand was regularly called, there are a bunch of guys who would foul out in about five minutes.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't see why anyone cares if he grabs or smacks people as long as the ref doesn't call it let him play?? It seems to have worked well for him his whole career.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

sherwin said:


> Steven Hunter's entire defensive strategy is to just grab every jersey he can get his hands on. Pretty sad for a seven footer.


Tell Yao Ming to grow some balls.


----------

